# OBS Crius RDTA



## Nailedit77 (8/5/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/5/17)

Details:
The OBS Crius is now available as a rebuildable dripping tank atomizer. The Crius RDTA can be used as an RTA or RDA, features a large tank with 4ml e-juice capacity, a top/side fill system, a dual post deck and adjustable side airflow.This RDTA is built from durable 304 stainless steel with glass tank reservoir and measures 24mm by 49mm. The design is simple and features either black or silver with an 18mm wide gold-colored drip tip that is made from eco-friendly PEI material. The entire device effortlessly detaches to switch between the RDA or RTA setup and this also allows easy cleaning.

510 Wide Bore PEI Drip Tip: The drip tip adopts PEI material, unbreakable, environmentally friendly, clean and durable.
Top Side Filling, Endurance & Large Capacity
Push open the top cover then drop e-juice down into the tank
Leak-proof

Top Dripping, Practical and Convenient: Pull up the mouth tip and drip juice into the chimney, it is leak free. Simple and convenient.
Endurance and Big E-liquid Capacity (4.0ml): 4.0ml big capacity, just for bringing you continual big vapor experience.
Middle Airflow: Adjust middle airflow. Easy to use.
Adjustable Airflow Ring: Adjustable airflow based on different lung capacity.
External Air Hole: Airflow comes into coil from here and create vape.
Full Glass Window: You would see if you are running out of juice easily.
When Technology Meet Fashion, Enjoy High Wattage Huge Clouds Every time: 18mm wide bore drip tip is more compatible when using at high wattage, drip tip made from PEI material, more environment friendly, easy to clean and also durable.
Precise Design of Air Circulation System
Change the airflow hole from top to side, the air hit the wire closer. Precise design of air circulation system conduce to concentrate the smoke and show the e-liquid flavor: Airflow channel / Vapor chanel

Simple and Versatile, Easy to Clean: Simple design will be much easier to detach and clean. Keep it clean all the time. Every steam is fresh and natural.
Consumer First, Genuine Security: To protect consumer's profit, all of OBS products have anti-counterfeit labels. You can find the laser sign on the bottom of the base. Just feel free to buy!
510 threading connection
24mm overall diameter

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10018376/7606402

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joker01 (8/5/17)

how legit is this??


----------



## Stosta (8/5/17)

joker01 said:


> how legit is this??


Too legit to quit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## joker01 (8/5/17)

in that case where do i order lol


----------



## 5lic3 (22/5/17)

Is this released yet?


----------



## Caveman (22/5/17)

I saw this drip down the chimney type thing the other day in another RDTA review. Seems like a good idea, I won't be getting one, as all RDTA's I've tried have been terrible. I do like the look of it though


----------

